# March 2008 BMQ



## d.otto (14 Feb 2007)

Anyone starting BMQ at St Jeans March 12th?
Where ya from, how old are and anything else you wanna throw on here. :warstory:


----------



## Pauluz (23 Feb 2007)

my bmq is scheduled for 12 march. im from ottawa area, 23 yrs old and going in for avn tech.


----------



## d.otto (23 Feb 2007)

Good man, Im going INF and i'm 19


----------



## Dinger_ca (25 Feb 2007)

BMQ March 12, I'm 28 from oshawa ont, sig op


----------



## tempest77 (25 Feb 2007)

I'm from Vancouver, but currently I'm living in Chatham, ON.  I'm joining Comms Rsch.


----------



## AMcLeod (27 Feb 2007)

i'm being sworn in on the 8th, flying out on the 10th and starting BMQ on the 12th I'm 26 years old and I'm going for Combat Eng.

good luck to all of you  ushup:


----------



## Dinger_ca (27 Feb 2007)

hehe...were gonna need it :warstory:


----------



## AMcLeod (27 Feb 2007)

i just had an idea, I'm flying out of Hamilton at 10:45am on Saturday, if we are all arriving at roughly the same time we could all meet up and share a cab to CFLRS


----------



## Dinger_ca (27 Feb 2007)

I just added you to my msn(amcloud) , I'm flying out of Pearson, I'll find out the time tomorrow


----------



## xxthat_chickxx (28 Feb 2007)

I will be starting BMQ on March 12 also! I hope to be finding out what time my flight is in the next few days. I will be leaving from Saskatoon.


----------



## ryansonic (28 Feb 2007)

Flying there March 11th, starting March 12th. I'm 24, from Newfoundland, going for Boatswain.


----------



## d.otto (1 Mar 2007)

AMcLeod said:
			
		

> i just had an idea, I'm flying out of Hamilton at 10:45am on Saturday, if we are all arriving at roughly the same time we could all meet up and share a cab to CFLRS



With regards to sharing cabs if there are more then 9 of us landing at the same time they will send military transportation to get us. everyone post their landing times and lets see if we'll get to chill in the back of a bus together


----------



## Scratch_043 (1 Mar 2007)

I'm being sworn in on the 7th and heading in on the train from Kitchener on the 10th, see you all there.

If anyone has a scanner (or an electronic copy) and can send me a copy of the joining instructions, it would be greatly appreciated, I just got the call today (er, I guess yesterday judging by the face of the clock right now) and they haven't sent me anything yet.

EDIT: 21y/o going for combat engineer.

Nic


----------



## Dinger_ca (1 Mar 2007)

http://www.elrfc.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/qmb/joining_e.pdf


----------



## Scratch_043 (1 Mar 2007)

thanks very much dinger


----------



## AMcLeod (1 Mar 2007)

I'm guessing my landing time will be about 11:45 cause i can't see the total fight time from Hamilton to Montreal to be more then one hour


----------



## 63 Delta (1 Mar 2007)

I just got the call at 1630 hrs. Waawho! I cant wait. Ill be swore in at 0830 on the 8th march at CFRC Vancouver, and leave on the 10th to St. Jean. See ya guys there.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (1 Mar 2007)

im still hoping to get in. Congrats to you guys. Lucky you found this forum and can get to know each other before hand. Should make those first days easier. Good luck! dont waste all your money in montreal!


----------



## Dinger_ca (1 Mar 2007)

Thanks for the encouragment :threat:


----------



## Dinger_ca (1 Mar 2007)

anyone else going Sig Op?


----------



## d.otto (2 Mar 2007)

I swear in at 1pm March 7th (my sisters birthday) and leave the 10th. This is going to be tight, feel free to add on msn : d-ottosen@hotmail.com :fifty:


----------



## xxthat_chickxx (2 Mar 2007)

Hi, I just got all my flight times and I will be landing in Montreal, around 1:30 on March 10th.  ;D


----------



## david1985 (3 Mar 2007)

leaving 6am march 11 from newfoundland


----------



## cc88 (4 Mar 2007)

tempestrunner said:
			
		

> I'm from Vancouver, but currently I'm living in Chatham, ON.  I'm joining Comms Rsch.



a friend of a friends going to be on this basic as well, and I've got a nice chair here in ottawa that I'm warming for you. see you in 2 years  ;D


----------



## swofford (6 Mar 2007)

James Keegan, Currently living in C.F.B Borden, I'm leaving this Saturday (10th of March) for BMQ, and I'm 18 - Infantry (RCR)


----------



## Southern Boy (6 Mar 2007)

Have fun lads. Glad I don't have to do that again.


----------



## swofford (7 Mar 2007)

Heyy,  nobody seems to post on here  :-\ lol
    3 Days left Boys and Girls!


----------



## 63 Delta (7 Mar 2007)

Hey guys and gals, cant wait to get to St Jean. Anyways has anybody else noticed that locks are not on the joining instructions? Anybody know why?? Well they be provided our are we supposed to buy them at the Canex at the Mega? Or should I bring some just in case?


----------



## swofford (7 Mar 2007)

I haven't even been given any joining instructions... what's up with that? maybe I'll get them tomorrow at the RC...


----------



## Southern Boy (7 Mar 2007)

It would not be a bad idea to bring a couple of locks. As well as lots of shoe polish, kiwi cloths, and porn mags.


----------



## 63 Delta (7 Mar 2007)

Hey Swofford, check your email, I just sent you the joining instructions i received yesterday from CFRC Vancouver.


----------



## tempest77 (7 Mar 2007)

swofford said:
			
		

> I haven't even been given any joining instructions... what's up with that? maybe I'll get them tomorrow at the RC...



It's been posted quite a few times already and once in this thread, but here you go...

http://www.elrfc.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/qmb/joining_e.pdf


----------



## swofford (7 Mar 2007)

what if we do not have the $90 or so required for a taxi, and there are less than 9 recruits?


----------



## Dinger_ca (7 Mar 2007)

swofford said:
			
		

> what if we do not have the $90 or so required for a taxi, and there are less than 9 recruits?


we were told only 1 person pays if we have to cab it, you get it back anyways, theres a few of us flying out of pearson, we should have someone there, if theres anyone in uniform we go to them


----------



## swofford (7 Mar 2007)

sounds good lol, now I have everything cleared up! :threat:


----------



## AMcLeod (7 Mar 2007)

well last day of work was yesterday, get sworn in tomorrow in Hamilton, got all my gear packed and ready to go for Saturday morning  ;D yeah


----------



## Dinger_ca (7 Mar 2007)

whos on 0045E?


----------



## Scratch_043 (7 Mar 2007)

I'm on 0045, no E though, I'm not sure what the E means, You said it's for English, but I am slated for an english platoon as well (I hope I am anyway).


----------



## ryansonic (7 Mar 2007)

I'm 0046E, anyone else?


----------



## swofford (8 Mar 2007)

I'm in 0047E!!


----------



## tempest77 (10 Mar 2007)

And so it begins.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Lazarus** (16 Feb 2008)

Anyone else flying out for BMQ in March?


----------



## LoKe (16 Feb 2008)

I was told to expect an offer in a few days, and then I'd be leaving shortly after for training, so I might be there.


----------



## Lazarus** (17 Feb 2008)

Alright, let me know what happens with your call.


----------



## Desi (17 Feb 2008)

Can I suggest that you change the topic header to March 2008 BMQ - All locations, as it seems the March camps are starting to get called out.  People can start getting to know names as they did with the February and January topics.  I was told to expect March 24th but no guarantee.  I will update as soon as I get the call!


----------



## Kennedy_AR (18 Feb 2008)

Hey everyone, been cruising these posts for a while now, first time actually posting.

I was supposed to go this month, but my fiancee is having surgery at the end of the month so I told them later in March, so I should be there by the end of March (from what I've been told) should be hearing from them in the next week or so!


----------



## Lazarus** (18 Feb 2008)

;D


----------



## DS4000 (19 Feb 2008)

Im supposed to be going for Feb 25th and they just called me today so kinda short notice, so im thinking on changing to sometime in march hope to see some of you there... if i can change the date >.<!


----------



## lateralus (19 Feb 2008)

I'll be sworn in on Feb.28th and leaving Winnipeg on March.9th. Where are you guys from?


----------



## newr (19 Feb 2008)

I was told to expect my job offer in a couple of weeks and be leaving shortly after also...


----------



## Lazarus** (19 Feb 2008)

lateralus said:
			
		

> I'll be sworn in on Feb.28th and leaving Winnipeg on March.9th. Where are you guys from?



I'm getting sworn in on the 27th, and flying out March 8th, from Calgary.
quick question tho...do we have to buy our flight tickets or do the CFRC do that for us???
just to clear things up you know?


----------



## lateralus (19 Feb 2008)

Lazarus** said:
			
		

> I'm getting sworn in on the 27th, and flying out March 8th, from Calgary.
> quick question tho...do we have to buy our flight tickets or do the CFRC do that for us???
> just to clear things up you know?



As far as i know, that's all paid for and given to you at the CFRC.


----------



## Lazarus** (19 Feb 2008)

Nice. Thanks for that lateralus  ;D


----------



## RTaylor (19 Feb 2008)

Someone at CFRC Halifax has to get their crap in order, because I've been told several times that they were waiting for my medical and have my old reserve files, now they say they have my medical files from the reserves and are waitin for my old service records which I KNOW they have, I've seen them myself during my interview.

Have to wait till Thursday to talk to a certain someone since another certain someone told me that my stuff is awaiting booking (for like the 10th time) and my reinterview / medical. Been pressing for a while, time to start really giving them some attention...hope to get in and see you fellers there.


----------



## lateralus (20 Feb 2008)

sounds good RTaylor....hope you get everything straightened out.


----------



## LoKe (20 Feb 2008)

Well, I got the call this morning.  I swear in on the 28th and start training on the 10th.  I'll be leaving from London.


----------



## newr (20 Feb 2008)

LoKe said:
			
		

> Well, I got the call this morning.  I swear in on the 28th and start training on the 10th.  I'll be leaving from London.



Congrats, Hope to get my call soon


----------



## trencher (20 Feb 2008)

Well wish you guys all the luck i got a friend of mine from ottawa going in march 9th i think .


----------



## Lazarus** (21 Feb 2008)

LoKe said:
			
		

> Well, I got the call this morning.  I swear in on the 28th and start training on the 10th.  I'll be leaving from London.



I'll see you at St.Jean LoKe  
lets get 'er done


----------



## DaneHawkins (21 Feb 2008)

Yah I'm still waiting on my call from the Recruiting Center. Had my Interview Medical on Feburary 11th and was told I would most likely get an offer end of feb early march.  So im just patiently waiting for that final call myself. Really Hope that i get in for the March 12th training but never know....


----------



## DaneHawkins (26 Feb 2008)

I got the call today, i Swear in March 6th and leaving March 8th from Hamilton. Going for Signal Operator.


----------



## Desi (26 Feb 2008)

Hey Dane, you may want to post on "MARCH 2008 BMQ".   This is from 2007.  But congrats anyway.


----------



## DaneHawkins (26 Feb 2008)

Yah my bad, seriously like just noticed that.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Feb 2008)

Wow, again i merge........... :

Milnet.ca staff


----------



## DS4000 (26 Feb 2008)

Being sworn in on the 5th and leaving on the 8-9th my course starts on the 10th...
Loke, Laz and dane cya boys there!!


----------



## DaneHawkins (27 Feb 2008)

Awesome, not sure on my flight times yet. Just waiting for that in the mail.  Sometime on Saturday the 8th.


----------



## DS4000 (27 Feb 2008)

Dane where you flying from?? cuz i think my flight leaves on the 8th too.


----------



## DaneHawkins (27 Feb 2008)

Hamilton.


----------



## LoKe (27 Feb 2008)

You guys already got your travel information?  I don't know how I'm getting there; a question I'll ask tomorrow before/after swearing in, I suppose.


----------



## RTaylor (27 Feb 2008)

Got my re-interview and medical on March 18th (finally, after about a year)...any idea of if there is a BMQ going on directly after that?


----------



## EricG (27 Feb 2008)

24th march at st-jean , i'm joinning comm tech ...


----------



## DaneHawkins (27 Feb 2008)

I dont have a for sure on my travel info, yet.  I was just told that I'll be flying out of Hamilton on the 8th. Something is being mailed to me so that might be my ticket or I'll get it when I Swear in on the 6th.


----------



## Lazarus** (27 Feb 2008)

DS4000 said:
			
		

> Being sworn in on the 5th and leaving on the 8-9th my course starts on the 10th...
> Loke, Laz and dane cya boys there!!



Perhaps we will all see each other in Montreal before heading out to the Mega.  ;D


----------



## DS4000 (27 Feb 2008)

Lazarus** said:
			
		

> Perhaps we will all see each other in Montreal before heading out to the Mega.  ;D



Yeaa hopefully we will!! Anyone of you getting a taxi cuz if you are i'll share one to cut down on the cost.  How old are you guys becuase i'm 18 so i feel like the youngin whos goin  lol


----------



## spyridon (27 Feb 2008)

Is anyone going to basic soon from Oshawa or anywhere around that because i have my interview on monday and i wanted to know if anyone is going from oshawa soon


----------



## DS4000 (27 Feb 2008)

spyridon said:
			
		

> Is anyone going to basic soon from Oshawa or anywhere around that because i have my interview on monday and i wanted to know if anyone is going from oshawa soon



Yea i'm from whitby and im going to basic for the 10th of march.


----------



## spyridon (27 Feb 2008)

im from lindsay but oshawa is the closest recruiting centre and im trying to figure out do they give you lotsd of notice when they are gonna send you from oshawa or do they just spring it on you?


----------



## DS4000 (27 Feb 2008)

Lol well the first time they were going to send me they gave me a week before my course started, but i declined it becuase of personal matters. But this time they gave me a solid 2 weeks before i go, so it really depends when you get loaded onto a course, thats when they'll let you know.


----------



## spyridon (27 Feb 2008)

ok thanks for the help hopefully i see you at CFLRS soon


----------



## DS4000 (27 Feb 2008)

spyridon said:
			
		

> ok thanks for the help hopefully i see you at CFLRS soon


Yea bust of luck to you, hopefully you make it!


----------



## spyridon (27 Feb 2008)

ya im really hoping im on this one because i applied december 5th and im still waiting so im just kinda sitting around waiting and im getting excited seeing the dates when people are leaving on here because im hoping that means im leaving soon lol


----------



## DS4000 (27 Feb 2008)

Aahha yeaa maybe ill cya at basic!


----------



## DaneHawkins (27 Feb 2008)

Yah man ill be there. Flying out of Hamilton though. I'm 22 years old going for sig op. Not sure when ill be getting into Montreal, if im there sametime as you though taxi that up.


----------



## DS4000 (27 Feb 2008)

DaneHawkins said:
			
		

> Yah man ill be there. Flying out of Hamilton though. I'm 22 years old going for sig op. Not sure when ill be getting into Montreal, if im there sametime as you though taxi that up.



Yea for sure. Find out when your plane lands when you get your ticket and lemme know, add me on msn if you want.


----------



## LoKe (28 Feb 2008)

I guess I'll see you guys around.  I'll probably be wearing a brown leather jacket and some khakis.  Not quite sure on policy, so do I shave before going, or when I get there?  If I can shave when I get there, look for the guy with the chin strap.  8)


----------



## DS4000 (28 Feb 2008)

LoKe said:
			
		

> I guess I'll see you guys around.  I'll probably be wearing a brown leather jacket and some khakis.  Not quite sure on policy, so do I shave before going, or when I get there?  If I can shave when I get there, look for the guy with the chin strap.  8)



Nooo clue what i'll be wearing, can you wear dressshirts with jeans and running shoes. Anyone know the policy of clothes when you go?


----------



## LoKe (28 Feb 2008)

DS4000 said:
			
		

> Nooo clue what i'll be wearing, can you wear dressshirts with jeans and running shoes. Anyone know the policy of clothes when you go?


Personally, I would advise against wearing jeans.  If I recall correctly, you'll be meeting your drill sergeant when you land (unless that has changed) and you should probably dress accordingly.  All the documents I've read say to dress casually and comfortably, but I think the line would be drawn at some point.  Just don't suit up.


----------



## Desi (28 Feb 2008)

Look at the topic: JOINING INSTRUCTIONS  (January 3, 2008)  It will have listed what to and what to not wear when travelling, and what clothes to bring.  Hope this answers your question.  I am sure you will also get a copy of this package before going out too.


----------



## RTaylor (28 Feb 2008)

Someone mentioned March 24th BMQ, anyone else know about this date?

Get my reinterview and medical on March 18th, hoping they put a rush on my file it's been so bloody long.


----------



## Desi (28 Feb 2008)

I spoke to the person that posted that yesterday and he said he was a call for a French course, but my recruiter has told me there is an English course on the same date.  Just that they are still filling up the 10th date so no one is being called for the English 24th date yet.   That's the date that I am expected to be called for.  Was supposed to go Feb. 25th but some previous obligations won't allow me to be available until after March 18th.  Good luck on your process.


----------



## Bartron (29 Feb 2008)

Got the call today, March 10 BMQ ! Leaving from Winnipeg on the 9th.


----------



## DS4000 (29 Feb 2008)

Bartron said:
			
		

> Got the call today, March 10 BMQ ! Leaving from Winnipeg on the 9th.



ahaha nicee man i'll be seeing you there!!


----------



## DaneHawkins (29 Feb 2008)

Awesome, see you there


----------



## Lazarus** (29 Feb 2008)

See you there Bartron!


----------



## Bartron (29 Feb 2008)

absolutely....can't wait :threat:


----------



## rautenstrauchc (3 Mar 2008)

Sworn in on the March 4th. Flying out of Grande Prairie, AB on the 8th.


----------



## DS4000 (3 Mar 2008)

rautenstrauchc said:
			
		

> Sworn in on the March 4th. Flying out of Grande Prairie, AB on the 8th.



Be seeing you there! What are you going for??


----------



## LoKe (3 Mar 2008)

Looks like I'm the odd man out; they're sending the 4 people from our detachment to Montreal by train.


----------



## DaneHawkins (3 Mar 2008)

Maybe they don't like flying?


----------



## LoKe (3 Mar 2008)

DaneHawkins said:
			
		

> Maybe they don't like flying?


Oh well, I'm not complaining.  I've never been on a plane before and think perhaps my nerves might get to me considering all that would be happening in those few days.

Also, the train tickets are first class and the price on the receipt says $282.  :nana:


----------



## rautenstrauchc (4 Mar 2008)

DS4000 said:
			
		

> Be seeing you there! What are you going for??



0010 Infantry

Just sworn in today.


----------



## Lazarus** (4 Mar 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## LoKe (5 Mar 2008)

Just a few days left, you guys all ready?  I'm about to take the buzzer to my head.  8)


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Mar 2008)

LoKe said:
			
		

> Just a few days left, you guys all ready?  I'm about to take the buzzer to my head.  8)


You do know they will rid you from your hair once your there, right?


----------



## LoKe (5 Mar 2008)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> You do know they will rid you from your hair once your there, right?


Yeah, but it's one less thing to think about before I leave.  I'm also tired of managing it; it's a pain in the butt and frankly, not worth the time.


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Mar 2008)

LoKe said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it's one less thing to think about before I leave.  I'm also tired of managing it; it's a pain in the butt and frankly, not worth the time.


Ahh okay then. Good luck to you!


----------



## LoKe (5 Mar 2008)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Ahh okay then. Good luck to you!


Thanks!


----------



## Lazarus** (5 Mar 2008)

3 days left..WHY CANT TIME GO ANY FASTER?!?!


----------



## RTaylor (5 Mar 2008)

Any affirmative word on the late March BMQ for English folk?  ;D


----------



## Desi (5 Mar 2008)

Well on Tuesday I got a call telling me that there is a course date for March 17th, but again I had to decline (prior family obligations and current work contract).  So I was told that there is also March 24th and March 31st but they think they may already have their roster for those start dates, but they are trying to get me into one of those.  If not the first course date for the new fiscal year is April 7th.  Hope this helps.


----------



## RTaylor (6 Mar 2008)

Awesome, thanks


----------



## dwalter (6 Mar 2008)

Desi said:
			
		

> If not the first camp date for the new fiscal year is April 7th.  Hope this helps.



You did mean course right? It's not a cadet summer camp.


----------



## Desi (6 Mar 2008)

Thank you.  I corrected my post.  Will be sure to be more carefull with my wording in the future.


----------



## DaneHawkins (6 Mar 2008)

Got Sworn in today and have my ticket ready to go.  I'll be in Montreal at 08h15 sharp on March 8th, depending on the nice snow storm that is coming. (I'm expecting a cancellation or delay)  Anyone else going to be arriving around that time?


----------



## LoKe (7 Mar 2008)

Wait...8:15AM?  How are you getting there, plane?


----------



## DaneHawkins (7 Mar 2008)

Yah man, leaving Hamilton at 7am getting there at 8:15am.  But like i said we have a big snow storm coming. So not sure if that will be the case when i get to the airport. Plus side is I start getting paid that day


----------



## Kennedy_AR (7 Mar 2008)

Just got my call, swearing in on the 20th, leaving on the 29th and starting course on the 31st!  Field Artillery here I come  :warstory:  Huzzah!


----------



## LoKe (7 Mar 2008)

Well, tomorrow is the big day for most of us, isn't it?  Sounds like most of you will be arriving much before I will, but I suppose I'll see you there!  Good luck!

Also, congrats Kennedy!


----------



## Kennedy_AR (7 Mar 2008)

Thanks Loke much appreciated, guess I'll probably see you there at one point or another!


----------



## DaneHawkins (8 Mar 2008)

Darn snow!!! Flight is tomorrow and its already posted as cancelled.. grrrrr.... Maybe Sunday will be my day now.


----------



## Bartron (8 Mar 2008)

My flight leaves tomorrow at 08:20, getting a little nervous!


----------



## DaneHawkins (8 Mar 2008)

Make sure its not cancelled alot of flights going into Montreal are cancelled due to snow storm right now.


----------



## RTaylor (8 Mar 2008)

I have my medical and re-interview on the 18th...god you bastards have me so jealous lol.

Awesome stuff, hoping to get in on the nearest basic runnin after my interviews, etc. AVS here I come!


----------



## Desi (10 Mar 2008)

I just received a phone call from the CFRC.  ;D  I am getting sworn in on Wednesday March 19th, I fly out Saturday March 22nd, and BMQ starts Monday March 24th.  I am so excited and am glad the wait is over, well the wait for the call.  Now I just have to wait for everything to happen.

I am 26 and from Victoria, BC.  Good luck to everyone waiting for their call!


----------



## RTaylor (10 Mar 2008)

How long was it from when you did your interview/medical to being sworn in and finding out you were leaving?


----------



## EricG (10 Mar 2008)

for me medical and 1 day later was interview,  and 2 week later was sworn .


----------



## One Rabid Panda (10 Mar 2008)

Yeah I've finished the whole application process but still need to receive that call.

I actually called this AM, just to touch base and see how everything was coming along, suprising enough, my medical clearance was done in less than a week. The Cpl. informed me that all she needed was to receive my file on her desk and then my name would go on the Merit List(Wating List).

If there's room, I might be able to squeeze in this last BMQ of March  

If not, well, I can wait a couple more months. 

I've been prepping for Basic (7-Day Training Regime)(If anyone is interested in seeing it I can email it to you. PM me)

Good Luck to all those still waiting, I'm still in the same boat but keep your heads up high and keep cracking away at it. 

And keep training!!!!  

Godspeed,
Panda


----------



## spyridon (11 Mar 2008)

hey panda im in the same boat i got told id be getting my call next week. and i really depends on the recruiting centre you went through to know how long it is i didnt get my first call for almost 2 months and then i did my CFAT one week after that then i did my medical and interview one week apart as well.  panda what are you going for?


----------



## One Rabid Panda (11 Mar 2008)

Reg NCM INF 031

Infantry was the only thing I wanted.  

My whole process began @ the end of Jan.(when I handed in application), so all in all its been really fast.

Good luck with everything and I hope you get the call!  

Cheers,
Panda


----------



## spyridon (11 Mar 2008)

im in for infantry too so ya best of luck too you i hope i see you there or we end up in the same platoon who knows.


----------



## aaronrogers (12 Mar 2008)

I'm going to be taking the train up to Montreal from London Ontario on the 29Th and starting basic on the 31st and I am swearing in in London on the 20Th. Is anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## J.Artillery (15 Mar 2008)

Im 21 living in ottawa going to st jean on march 31..I chose artillery...anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## wrench wench (15 Mar 2008)

I am also on the 31 Mar 08 BMQ. Flying into Montreal on the 29th.


----------



## J.Artillery (15 Mar 2008)

Yeah I cant wait till march 31!!! msn a_jace@hotmail.com !


----------



## aaronrogers (16 Mar 2008)

Theres a few people so far for the 31st. I'm looking forward to bmq with everyone that will be on the same course.

If you are on the 31st, or in march...join this group on facebook http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=9838693300


----------



## Desi (17 Mar 2008)

Well Wednesday is the day I am getting sworn in.  Anyone else from Victoria BC going to the same ceremony.  I still haven't seen any other people that are slated for March 24th BMQ.  Well good luck everyone.


----------



## Arcesius (17 Mar 2008)

Im being sworn in on 26th of March, then catching a train from Kitchener on the 30th.  I'll be joining the Air Force as AVN Tech.
Ryan


----------



## Kennedy_AR (18 Mar 2008)

If I'm not mistaken one of the guys that I swore in with who's on our course is also going AVN  Tech, I could be mistaken, but I'm pretty sure!


----------



## pierre_816@hotmail.com (18 Mar 2008)

hey man,,i got swore in today,,,and my bmq starts on the 24th


----------



## EricG (18 Mar 2008)

I start my qmb 24 th also


----------



## pierre_816@hotmail.com (18 Mar 2008)

awesome you should add me on to msn,,,pierre_816@hotmail.com


----------



## One Rabid Panda (19 Mar 2008)

spyridon said:
			
		

> im in for infantry too so ya best of luck too you i hope i see you there or we end up in the same platoon who knows.



You get your call man?

I talked to my CFRC this afternoon.. and it seems the "big push" of recruits for last year's fiscal year has already past.. which means I'm looking @ the BMQs in April @ the earliest.. Well.. my training will continue in the meantime.  :cdnsalute:

If you got in man congrats! 

If not, then might catch you and whoever is still waiting, in April-May.

Cheers,
Panda


----------



## spyridon (19 Mar 2008)

im going for the 7th of april i leave on the 6th for st jean. i got my call yesterday.they should call soon if your infantry. best of luck to you


----------



## One Rabid Panda (19 Mar 2008)

spyridon said:
			
		

> im going for the 7th of april i leave on the 6th for st jean. i got my call yesterday.they should call soon if your infantry. best of luck to you



Congrats bro!

Which Regiment did you apply for?


Panda


----------



## spyridon (19 Mar 2008)

RCR you?


----------



## One Rabid Panda (19 Mar 2008)

spyridon said:
			
		

> RCR you?



PPCLI

Wish you the best man.

Panda


----------



## spyridon (19 Mar 2008)

you too man


----------



## RTaylor (19 Mar 2008)

Completed my medical yesterday and re-interview, should get my call soon. yay!


----------



## J.Artillery (19 Mar 2008)

i start bmq on march 31st..im soo pumped..I first visitied CFRC ottawa jan 31 and now I'm on my way to bmq in less than 2 weeks..I got in really quick! best of luck boys !


----------



## spyridon (19 Mar 2008)

wow that is quick i put my app in on jan.7 and im leaving april 6th so mine took a bit but best of luck man what are you going for?


----------



## mintcandy (20 Mar 2008)

I swore in on the 17th and I am goin on the 24th to st. jean!


----------



## Double-R (21 Mar 2008)

I swore in on the 18th and start BMQ on the 31st.

Edit: corrected


----------



## aesop081 (21 Mar 2008)

Double-R said:
			
		

> I swore in on the 18th and start BMW on the 31st.



BMW ?

Thats some signing bonus you got there. Those are nice cars. We must be really short people for the CF to offer bonuses like that.


----------



## Celticgirl (21 Mar 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> BMW ?
> 
> Thats some signing bonus you got there. Those are nice cars. We must be really short people for the CF to offer bonuses like that.



The military is giving away BMWs? Here I am wasting my time rolling up the rim to win a Matrix. Silly me.  ;D


----------



## aaronrogers (28 Mar 2008)

I am leaving first thing in the morning tomorrow to St Jean. I will see most of you on the training course for the 31st sometime this weekend. Good luck and see you soon


----------



## spyridon (28 Mar 2008)

well good luck to you aaronrogers im on the next course on the 7th of april so ill see you there soon.


----------

